# What age did your GSD calm down (I have 7 m old)



## Cruze

Just curious, I have a 7 and a half month old female. She has calmed down slightly after being spayed, but she is still wild. Haha anyways, let me know the age yours calmed down, and be sure to include their gender.


----------



## juliejujubean

GSDs calm down!?! News to me ;-) lol. In all seriousness my girl leveled out about 2 years of age but my male has not yet. He turned a year in august. It really helps though that i run almost daily with my female long distances (3-6 miles depending on the day) so she is more tired than my male. Charles will start running with me regularly when he is 2 (he is very large so i want his official hips/ elbows done) and I'm sure he will calm down after that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola

I would say my female matured at 3yo, my male is now 3 and he still has a bit more maturing to go - not quite cooked yet, so I'm hoping by 4yo for him.


----------



## TommyB681

my old female was pretty settled around 3. Penny now is only 1.5yrs and is showing no signs of slowing down


----------



## fredh

Jake turned 3 last September and is still cranked up to 7 or 8 most of the time!


----------



## llombardo

My female started calming down at about 7 months but is still very active in a good way at 2.5. My male is always busy and I don't foresee him ever changing, he is almost 2.


----------



## wyoung2153

Teehee you think they calm down.. cute  Well I'll just say mine is a 4 y/o male and while he is more mature and has learned a little more manners.. he is still JUST as energetic and wants to play constantly. That boy has no stop button. For this reason he is toy restricted in the house.. he has nothing to play with so he ends up laying down in his bed or by the back door..  do you have pics of this hyper pup of yours


----------



## Mocha

My female never actually 'calmed' down but rather learned to be calm when she should be. She is now four, however even as a small puppy she always had that "I will do anything for you" attitude and always understood when she needed to be calm. Even when I began taking her to work (at an amusement park!) and she was swarmed by people, she would just lie down at my feet and calmly accept the petting as if it was below her haha. I can't count how many friends/family members tell me they're going to steal her sometime because she's so good and relaxed!

But I think that may be rare, because my male is GO GO GO all the time, regardless of how I try to bribe him to relax :wild: And when people approach him to pet him, he turns into a wriggly golden retriever who is just SO excited to be petted!


----------



## Kaimeju

My dog is 4 and she is very calm. I think some dogs are just calmer by nature. But all of the dogs I have had at least got out of the adolescent butthead stage by age 3, regardless of breed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AXO

LOL, All dogs are different. Sampson didnt calm down until he was 5 or 6 years old. I think Ziggy my new GSD Pup will calm down much sooner. He has a much calmer temperment.


----------



## ken k

Lilha will be 6 years old in May, i`m still waiting


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Brutus is 6 years old and has not calmed down yet…...


----------



## Lucy Dog

Calm down or mature? 

My older one that's almost 6 has pretty much the same energy level as she's always had. She's just more mature about it and she's completely trained. She knows what's acceptable and what not to do.

My younger one is 9+ months now and active, but wouldn't call him wild. He's wild when the ball comes out. He's calm when he's chewing on one of his toys or bones in the house.


----------



## Cruze

Haha I know they are a very active breed. I just didn't realize she was going to turn out to be the energizer bunny.  I still love her anyways, I just need to break her of the jumping haha. I'll get a picture uploaded of her soon.


----------



## Gretchen

I wouldn't say mine has calmed down, but became more easy to manage close to her 2nd birthday. She is almost 4 and if given the opportunity will still play like a puppy or be a stranger's worst nightmare.


----------



## df1960

My first shepherd was calm from the start even as a puppy she was very level headed, calm, quiet and her ability to learn was beyond impressive! Keisha lived to 12 years old, she was a dream dog.

After she passed my hubby wanted another "Keisha" aka dream dog. HA! 

We had a female boxer so I said it has to be a male shepherd.

So we get Hawkeye..............well : energy level is 10+, quiet he is not, he whines constantly (ok not when he's asleep).

He'll be 4 in March - he has started to mature and he is a fast learner. 

And to top it off HE's a THIEF!!! He loves to steal towels, facecloths, dishcloths, gloves. He's taken the phone outside.

But we love him. :wub:


----------



## gsdlover91

Haha. I don't think they 'calm down', I think they just learn proper outlets for their energy. If not provided, they will never be 'calm'. 

Needless, my 1.5 year old intact male is very far from calm, but I provide proper outlets for all that energy.


----------



## HOBY

I would say none of my GSDs every really calmed down until their senior years, with some being later than others. A more mature attitude showed up around 2 to 3 years of age. All my dogs were males. These are busy dogs. All were nice to work with and did very well in obedience and agility. All have been great watch dogs. My last boy Jack was closer to being a forever puppy than the others. I loved this quality in Jack and so far Hoby is filling the bill.


----------



## Cruze

Pictures of Hope as requested 










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AugustGSD

He's calm right this moment, does that count?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Cruze said:


> Pictures of Hope as requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


She's a beauty!


----------



## trcy

Mine is 8 months old today! He has calmed down some since he was a younger puppy, but I have read and heard they don't really calm until after 2 years old. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Kaun

Mine is 9 months old and she's actually more energetic now than 2-3 months ago.  I reinforce calmness at home a lot so she usually behaves well indoors but I can always tell when it's time for us to do something together.


----------



## lennyb

When we were raising our 1st GSD i learned something concerning them. "That picture of the noble gsd sitting on top of the hill looking like he rules the world so prestigious. Well he's about 10 years old".. They are a hand full and a rollercoaster ride to get there. But they also bring such joy and undoubtedly the some of the truest form of unconditional love I've ever experienced...


----------



## hunterisgreat

I'm at 4, 6 and 9 years.. I'll let you know


----------



## Thesilentone

He is still very energetic at more than a year old. Calmed slightly after he got neutered at 8 months old.


----------



## LoveEcho

Just about four years and still waiting....


----------



## gsdsar

Wait, they calm down????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

I can't tell you for sure....but with ours....they are now 15 months old...they don't calm completely. We have different stages....and of course at different times...
They will calm for a few days, be balls to the walls for a couple of weeks, be extremely mellow for a couple of days, then can't wear them our again for a few weeks...from our personal experience it seems like a shepherd thing....high energy which is exactly what we needed...

Good luck....there are tons of games and stuff that help take the edge off in the house if the weather is rainy outside....that is the days we are most tired as humans....if they can't run and fetch....they need to work their brains to exhaust themselves! 


As far as manners and laying down when we tell them to....that was just part of training....they know when it is play time and they know when it is time to chill. Ours are so routined now, that I know what time of day it is by watching them. When my alarm goes off at 4:45...they are sitting by my bedroom door, at 5:15 they are sitting by the kitchen entry waiting for food bowls, 5:20 outside of our daughters rooms to wake them with slobber, 7:20 waiting by the door to be allowed to ride for school drop off, 8:00 they are on their "place" so I can clean and do chores, 9:00 waiting by the door for playtime and training, 1:30 by the door looking and rushing me to the car, 7:30 on their "place" in our bedroom waiting to be kissed and tucked in by our daughters.... they have been doing this routine since puppyhood but PERFECTED the chilled out mode about 9 months old.... we always make sure they get lots of running!!! That helps them perfect the chill mode....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

lennyb said:


> When we were raising our 1st GSD i learned something concerning them. "That picture of the noble gsd sitting on top of the hill looking like he rules the world so prestigious. Well he's about 10 years old".. They are a hand full and a rollercoaster ride to get there. But they also bring such joy and undoubtedly the some of the truest form of unconditional love I've ever experienced...



Well said!!! I was not a dog person...but have fallen in love! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

Cruze said:


> Pictures of Hope as requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



So cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## G-burg

When you say "calm down" in what regards?? Settling in the house calm?

Mine have always been able to settle, probably when they hit 2.. As for being active and wanting to do stuff, that's a different story.. I've got a 2 yo male, 9 yo female and 10 yo male.. The 10 yo old is still as active as the 2 yo and my 9 yo would be the same but do to a back injury she is limited on what she can do and what I will allow her to do.


----------

